# hay all



## a5hley (Jan 28, 2014)

hay all hope your all well and your all prepped for what ever your prepping for  altho its a never ending project  

this is just a random post about prepping for your dogs i was just wondering how many people are prepping for there dogs aswell? lol im just gessing that some people havent prepped for there dogs.

please let me no what your doing for your prepps would love to no  


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

No dogs. Only kids lol


----------



## Brian (Feb 8, 2014)

Dogs and kid, daughter loves getting muddy as do the dogs loads of fun , unfortunately the dogs 5lb and 6lb think their 50-60lb Rottweilers or something similar . The 6lb ****zu squared up to a mastiff out walking one day 


Brian


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Our dog is old and overweight no prep needed for her. She would find plenty to survive on grass, cat poop, table scraps and anything else she finds or the kids feed her.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Unless the dog(s) need medicine there is really no need to prep. Dogs are smart enough to find food, water, and shelter. 

Same goes for people with cats. Unless the owners declawed them (which I'm against) they will go out and survive with no problem.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

ThreeJ said:


> Our dog is old and overweight no prep needed for her. She would find plenty to survive on grass, *cat poop*, table scraps and anything else she finds or the kids feed her.


disgusting lol never understood this....


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

J-Will said:


> disgusting lol never understood this....


Same here.


----------

